# Baby dog's first obedience entries



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh that is wonderful!! Have fun


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Have fun! Sounds like he is a good dog to work with so you should do just fine! Just a question .. I see that after his name their is no rally titles..so how are you able to do Rally adavnced? I thought you had to do the novice first??


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Have fun! Sounds like he is a good dog to work with so you should do just fine! Just a question .. I see that after his name their is no rally titles..so how are you able to do Rally adavnced? I thought you had to do the novice first??


I have been away from the forum for so long, that I haven't updated my signature! :doh: Jade completed his RN at 10 months old earlier this year


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think she just hasn't updated her signature to show most recent titles. Pretty sure Jade is already a little nurse 

Edit: I just had a feeling someone would beat me to that answer LOL


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Forgot to add that I entered Layla in Utility A at the August show! ::curtain: Hopefully she MACH's before then so we can just focus on obedience!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ohhh ok! Gotcha! Lol was just a lill confused!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Good luck on that MACH!!!


----------

